# Thank You Terry!!! This is Awesome!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*A PACKAGE CAME!! WOW THIS WAS SOOOO COOL TO "SNIFF"...

[attachment=59771:Terry1.jpg]

hmmmmm, I WANT TO RIP THIS OPEN WITH MY PAWS, OR MY TEETH. WHAT IS IT MOM??

[attachment=59772:Terry2.jpg]

I CAN'T WAIT TO "SEE" WHAT IT IS, MOM. I KNOW IT'S FROM AUNTY TERRY, BUT WHAT IS IT?? 

[attachment=59773:Terry5.jpg]*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*HOLY COW!!! TAKE A LOOK. IT'S ALL MY FRIENDS. YEP, ALL MY FOSTER FRIENDS. I MISS THEM SO.
WHAT A LOVELY SURPRISE, AUNTY TERRY. MOM CRIED. 

[attachment=59776:Terry6.jpg]

SHE COULDN'T FIND THE OTHER "BRANCHES" FOR OUR TREE, SHE SEARCHED HIGH, AND LOW.
SO HAS DISPLAYED THIS YEAR'S ON THE LITTLE BLUE BLANKET, UNTIL SHE FINDS THEM. I'M GOING TO HELP "LOOK" FOR THEM.

[attachment=59777:Terry7.jpg]

LOOK AT US, AUNTY TERRY!! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT, WE'RE ALL TOGETHER AGAIN. 

[attachment=59778:Terry8.jpg]





*


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My goodness! Seeing all the photos sure puts things in perspective. You are awesome, Deb. The way you open your heart and your home to all the sweet babies. Hugs & Merry Christmas!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

That is absolutely the most wonderful tribute to you I have ever seen. Terry is right, you are awesome, Mama Deb. Merry Christmas. Oh, and on a personal note, your mailbox is full...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I counted 29 babies Deb!! You are a force to be reckoned with! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is soooooo lovely. What a wonderful gift. To an obviously lovely person


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Those are beautiful little faces. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. So amazing!!! Such a wonderful gift. I love you, both.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, it occured to me those pics would make a wonderful quilt too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

so many beautiful little babies that found a mommy who would be with them through the good times and the bad ones. Deb what a precious friend you are. give those babies kisses from awntie and Merry Cristmas to you and the babies


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, How wonderful!!
Great Pics!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That is an awesome gift!! You rock, Deb!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very cool - you are the patron saint of Malts, Deb. Way to go, Terry!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a lovely thing to do Terry. You deserve that and more Deb. Look at that handsome LBB. What a doll he is. So many happy faces thanks to you Deb. God bless you. Wishing you and your fluffs a very Merry Christmas. Special wishes to LBB. I just love that boy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crying here :smcry: Terry, what an terrific gift and tribute to an amazing woman. Absolutely beautiful and so deserved. :heart:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What a wonderful gift, gesture and idea! It's very touching.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 20 2009, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864648


> What a wonderful gift, gesture and idea! It's very touching.[/B]


 Deb, Your amazing I know all of these babies love you and you them!! Great work


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Deb, I'm glad you liked them! Seeing the photos all together really states what an awesome job you've done! 
Just seeing each and every precious little soul whose lives were made 'whole' thanks to you is beyond words!

I meant to send some wire hooks ( the red ribbons are what they came with) but 'think' maybe I sent a box with the ones you got last year?...... EEGAD that's soooo long ago who can remember LOL


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's a wonderful and thoughtful gift. Wow, look at all those beautiful little faces. :wub: 
We hope you and your babies have a wonderful Christmas and the very best of New Years!
Please give them all a hug for us. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Such a fabulous and perfect gift!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a lot of little souls that came into your life and stopped by on their way "home"!

So, Deb......just out of curiosity.....have you had a favorite that pops into your mind?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 20 2009, 08:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864706


> Ahh Deb, I'm glad you liked them! Seeing the photos all together really states what an awesome job you've done!
> Just seeing each and every precious little soul whose lives were made 'whole' thanks to you is beyond words!
> 
> *I meant to send some wire hooks* ( the red ribbons are what they came with) but 'think' maybe I sent a box with the ones you got last year?...... EEGAD that's soooo long ago who can remember LOL[/B]


Oh, Terry, thanks again. I absolutely love it. And yes, I have plenty of wire hooks from last year. LBB is looking for the other branches so we can hang them :wub: 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 20 2009, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864783


> That's a lot of little souls that came into your life and stopped by on their way "home"!
> 
> So, Deb......*just out of curiosity.....have you had a favorite that pops into your mind?*[/B]



Of the ones, I didn't adopt myself, I must say Sassy, Winter, and Bianca were very special to me. Gosh, I love them all.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What a sweet and thoughtful gift. You deserve it - thank you for all that you do!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (drclee @ Dec 21 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865217


> What a sweet and thoughtful gift. You deserve it - thank you for all that you do![/B]


AMEN to that... a lot of angels on that tree...

:wub: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute to you Deb :wub:


----------

